

“Google Play Music All Access” On-Demand $9.99 A Month Subscription Service - salimmadjd
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/15/google-play-music-all-access/

======
zachlatta
Goodbye Spotify subscription. You were alright while you lasted. Your Android
app always felt lacking and your desktop application struggled to keep up with
the music. Constantly insisting to publish all of my activity to my Facebook
may have had good intent, but it came off as an annoyance.

Maybe we'll see each other again sometime in the future.

------
blissofbeing
I wonder how big their music catalog is, thats what really matters to me.

------
UnoriginalGuy
US only. Shocker.

